# Heartburn safe recipes



## kraxkrax (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Group,

I've started a blog on heartburn safe recipes a few years back and recently have revived it with a few more that I have accumulated over the years. As it seems relevant to this group, posting it here in hopes that it will help someone. Comments and suggestions either here or directly on the blog are most welcome.

http://heartburncook.blogspot.ca/

krax


----------

